# Sendmail - User bzw. Mailadressen Verwaltung



## 5im0n (23. September 2009)

Hallo,

ich habe einen eigenen Server auf dem Sendmail läuft. Nun möchte ich aber das Sendmail nur die Mails annimmt die auch z.B. in der Datei Virtualuser drinstehen. 
Wo kann ich das umstellen? 
Denn jetzt kann ich egal welchen User (aus Datei passwd) nehmen und an ihn eine Mail schreiben. Und das ist ziehmlich nervig gerade was den Spam an mail@domain.de angeht.

Gruß Simon


----------

